# Грыжа ШОП С6-С7, признаки по Ковачу С3-С4, С4-С5



## Ruslan04 (26 Ноя 2019)

В мае обратился к неврологу с жалобами на головные боли спазмирующего характера, боли в глазах,шум в ушах, ухудшение зрения и головокружение. Врач направил на мрт головного мозга , сосудов головы и шеи. 1 мр картина наружней открытой заместительной гидроцефалии. 2 вариант развития Виллизиева круга в виде отсутствия визуализации сигнала от кровотока по левой задней соединительной артерии. 3 протрузия с6-с7 2 мм, признаки деформирующего артроза унковертебральных суставов.Лечился кавентон 1 таб 3 раза в день 2месяца, диакарб 3 через 3 , делал зарядку для шеи . 

В августе повторно мрт шеи сделал грыжа с6-с7 3,5 мм без корешкового синдрома , было только дискомфорт шеи , а жалобы так и остались.Лечился противовоспалительными , миорелаксантами , Хондропротекторами, сосудистыми припоратами,магнит.Думал пролечусь пройдёт. Жалобы так и остались ,  теперь шея болит в руки не отдаёт. 4 недели назад решил дообслетоватся сделал рентген шоп и уздг сосудов шеи. Рентген признаки подвывиха по Ковачу с3-с4, с4-с5. При функциональных нагрузках : максимальном сгибании - нестабильность в виде уступчивости на уровни с 3- с4, с4-с5. Уздг сосудов шеи Эктазия правой внутренний яремной вены- дилятация правой внутр. яремной вены до 22 мм , нарушение венозного оттока. 

Что делать ? Это помимо гидроцефалии и грыжи в шоп у меня ещё синдром позвоночной артерии ? И поэтому симптомы сохраняются? Ответьте пожалуйста.

      

Рентген


----------



## La murr (26 Ноя 2019)

@Ruslan04, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (26 Ноя 2019)

Проблемы на кранио-вертебральном уровне,  мышечно-тонические нарушения с асимметрией . Всё отсель. Нужен мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на кранио-вертебральном переходе. Владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии,  чтобы чего не напортачить.. У вас там остеопатов немеряно, может и найдется какой, способный..


----------



## Ruslan04 (26 Ноя 2019)

@AIR, спасибо
Невропатолог напугал что бы шею не давал крутить, страшно с грыжей


----------



## AIR (27 Ноя 2019)

Ruslan04 написал(а):


> Невропатолог напугал что бы шею не давал крутить, страшно с грыжей


Совершенно верно,  шея дело тонкое и обращаться надо осторожно и мягко.. Круть верть здесь весьма опасно.


----------



## Александр_100 (27 Ноя 2019)

Ruslan04 написал(а):


> @AIR, спасибо
> Невропатолог напугал что бы шею не давал крутить, страшно с грыжей


А вы года будете искать, то настаивайте на том, чтобы с начало посмотреть как работает специалист на примере другого пациента.
Правда на это не все специалисты соглашаются. Но лучше бы с начало увидеть, чем не зная, что будут делать на себе испробовать.
Я на своем личном опыте могу сказать, что до сих пор жалею, что в 2015г. доверил костоправу блок щелкать С0.


----------



## Ruslan04 (27 Ноя 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Совершенно верно,  шея дело тонкое и обращаться надо осторожно и мягко.. Круть верть здесь весьма опасно.


Вы вот мануальный терапевт скажите пожалуйста по снимкам видно где блоки в шеи, и чем отличается остеопат от мануального терапевта


----------



## AIR (27 Ноя 2019)

Ruslan04 написал(а):


> Вы вот мануальный терапевт скажите пожалуйста по снимкам видно где блоки в шеи,


Клинически значима мышечно-тоническая асимметрия C0-C1-C2 с ограничением подвижности (блоками) в этих позвонково-двигательных сегментах  (ПДС). Ниже тоже проблемки есть, но клинически так не значимы.


Ruslan04 написал(а):


> чем отличается остеопат от мануального терапевта


Изначально у нас прививалась чешская школа мануальной терапии  ( К.О.Левита). Медицинская специальность.
 Но недавно некоторые активные доктора (например Мохов ) стали первопроходимцами в продвижении американской методологии "Остеопатия".  В Америке это не врачебный специальность, остеопаты парамедики, поэтому и термины, понятия и подходы несколько вычурные , витиеватые и малопонятные с медицинской и научной точки зрения.. Мохов благодаря связям в верхах активно продвигает остеопатию,  оттесняя и даже несколько замещая мануальную терапию. Об отличиях одним слово не скажешь, поэтому если почитаете , что такое " кранио сакральная остеопатия" , "висцеральная остеопатия " , базовые принципы будут понятны.


----------



## Ruslan04 (27 Ноя 2019)

@AIR, а вертоброневролог делает манипуляций позвоночника ,снятие блоков или вправление?и кого мне искать мануального терапевта или остеопата?


----------

